# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Atdhe Dashuria Dhe Kombi Shqiptar

## Ujmiri

*1.LE TA BASHKOJM SHQIPERIN E MADHE ,ATEHER TE FLASIM.

2.NE SHUM VENDE PUBLIKE DESHMOJM URREJTJE NDAJ NJERITJETRIT.

3.A JENI TE GATSHEM TE BASHKOHEMI DHE TI THEMI BOTES NE JEMI ILIRET E VJETER.

4.A JENI TE GATSHEM TI MBROJM TOKAT TONA,PAS COPTIMEVE TE PAKUFI TE TYRE.

5.MALI ZI MBAS NEVE U BA SHTET ,U NDA PA LUFTE,POR ME MIJRA HEKTAR TOK NA I 
MORI ,E NE MBYLLIM GOJEN SI SHTET.

6.C'PO NDODH ME NE.

7.GREKET NGRIJ TEMPUJ MBI TOKEN TON NE ZEMER TE SHQIPNIS,EDHE NGREH ZERIN 
SE ESHTE TOKE GREKE.

8.SERBIA KERKON DHE  SHPENZON ME MIJRA EURO QE ZGJEROJ TOKEN E PAKICES QE NDODHET NE SHKODER,VETEM E VETEM ,QE NJE DIT TE JET PIK NE ZEMREN E SHQIPTARVE.

9.NE KOSOVE  KISHAT KATOLIKE QE ISHIN DIKUR,ME FORC  NGA OKUPIMI SERBO SLLAV U MOREN DHE U KTHYEN NE KISHA ORTODOKSE,QE SOT E KESAJ DITE,SIDOMOS MBAS LUFTE KAN BER PRONA TE VETA,ME MIJRA HEKTAR,KJO TE BEN TE MESOJ,SE NE KOSOVE ASNJE INSTUTICION ME I LART SHTETROR SKA NJE HAPSIR SA KA NJE OBJEKT I KISHES SE UZURPUAR ,VENDI JONE TOKA JONE,""NE SKEMI SHKUAR TA  PUSHTOJM ASNJE SHTET TJETER"""


10.MITROVICA ,PRESHEVA,E SHUM TREVA TJERA,KAN ARRITUR DERI NE NJE SHKALL SHKEMBIM  TROJESH, SIKUR TA JAPESH KRAHUN E DJATHT E TA MARRESH KRAHUN E  MAJT..

JU LUTEM MOS BENI DISKUTIME TE ANUSHME ME POLITIKE, PRANDAJ I KAM VEN TITULLIN ATDHEDASHURIA DHE KOMBI......*

----------

